# Best ground source under the dash???



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm converting to LED lights but can't get the electronic flasher to work, it has an external wire that requires a ground connection (see pic), so I tried grounding it to the steering column brace but no luck, is there a somewhere under the dash the provides a stronger ground?

NOW, here's something interesting... the original thermo flasher still works with the LED bulbs installed, I'm guessing it's getting the resistance it needs to function from the indicator bulbs in the cluster. The signals work as well as the 4-ways, HOWEVER, if I turn the lighting system on... I loose function of the signals and 4-ways, (parking lights function as designed). :confused 

Has anyone done a conversion?? If so, have you experienced the above?

Thanks for reading, any help is greatly appeciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a good spot to ground, right where the E-brake handle mounts to the dash.....you could also ground right to the engine block or battery...LED lights sometimes have strange effects on a "mixed" system. Eric


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I have taken one of the bolts out of the emergency brake and put a connection on your ground wire and reinstall bolt. Works for me every time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Yep!


----------

